# Calorie counting apps..



## potsy (23 Sep 2020)

I have belatedly decided to try and get a few pounds (stone) off and am looking for a decent app to help me out. 

I've used myfitnesspal in the past with good success, is there anything better? 

Thanks.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Sep 2020)

Hey Potsy.
If myfitnesspal worked for you then why not carry on using it?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Sep 2020)

You did splendidly well about 10 years ago using your bike as your app(liance!)... 






Let's look forward to a post-Covid 2021 (?), in which situation I would start organising forum rides again. I'll make sure to include some 50 km - 50 mile routes as well as the usual 100 km - 100 mile ones so feel free to come on over for them?

(You did keep at least one bike didn't you? If not, put the mistake right and buy a new one! )


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Sep 2020)

My arm chair app?


----------



## potsy (23 Sep 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Hey Potsy.
> If myfitnesspal worked for you then why not carry on using it?


I have installed the app on my phone, and even remembered my old log-in. 

Had to adjust the weight figure and goals a little from my previous go


----------



## potsy (23 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> You did splendidly well about 10 years ago using your bike as your app(liance!)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I kept a bike or three back just in case, though I'm not sure a single speed or mtb would be much use on your rides


----------



## sheddy (23 Sep 2020)

Give Keto a go ?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Sep 2020)

potsy said:


> Yes I kept a bike or three back just in case, though I'm not sure a single speed or mtb would be much use on your rides


I'm sure that I could come up with something suitable!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (18 Mar 2021)

I've started using the Samsung Health App that comes with my phone and it seems to work. It has presets for popular foods -Kellogs Special K etc but also allows you to input your own figures. I'm trying to get from 17st down to 15st so it's set me a target of 2086 calories a day, easily achievable. 3 weeks in and I've lost 9lbs.


----------



## potsy (18 Mar 2021)

Forgot about this, 6 months on and I'm still using Myfitnesspal. 

Maybe not as strictly the last month or so but it has definitely helped again. 

Significant weight loss, and have now hit a figure that I never thought was possible, weight now low enough to start cycling again 

Long way to go but happy I started the journey!


----------

